
Show HN: Js-geolocation, a free client-side geoip service - cdman
https://gpanther.github.io/js-geolocation/
======
kpsychwave
I have a tool here that could help you test your service.

[https://www.geoscreenshot.com/](https://www.geoscreenshot.com/)

------
jeffehobbs
Very cool project!

